
Lessons Learned Scaling Hotjar's Tech Architecture - vinnyglennon
https://www.hotjar.com/blog/9-lessons-we-learned-while-scaling-hotjars-tech-architecture
======
danso
A lot of nice practical insights...it helps that real numbers are mentioned
(525M requests/day, 37.25TB of total data so far, 5+GB a day) so that we can
understand the magnitude of traffic, and good detail (and diagrams) of their
setup. The initial setup, with ELB in front of 2 instances, is what I'd expect
for a site of much less data traffic...

I was wondering how much of the current data traffic (5GB+/day, 1,500 requests
per second) is being borne just by the PostgreSQL database? That is, do the
stated data numbers include whatever ElasticSearch handles as well?

The detail of underestimating the field size for the ID fields was
interesting...I suspect that would be a mistake many operators would make, but
one that a company in Hotjar's line of work would forsee needing to
anticipate...was it a simple oversight during the launch phase, or did they
just underestimate the magnitude of usage that their service would get?

